# Alum Creek Mega Bass Tournament Report



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

It was tough day at the *Inaugural Shark on Sports Battle for the Bass Ohio **Mega Bass Tournament at Alum Creek today.* There were 42 boats with teams of two. Only one limit (5-bass) was weighed in out of the 84 or so anglers in the competition. And only two bags of four were weighed in. A stationary cold front had moved in. We had a low pressure system going on. And I swear it felt like the wind was blowing 30MPH! Lot's and lot's of guys didn't catch a fish. And the weights generally were low except for the winners.

I caught three bass that were too small to weigh in. And I only had two other hits other than that. And my partner got blanked.

The guys pictured on the left took second place. They weighed in 4-bass.
The middle picture is the winners. They weighed in a limit of 5-bass at over 11.5lbs.. The picture on the right is the young man holding the big bass of the day. It weighed over 5lbs.. 

Tube baits were what the winners were using today. Not bad for a couple of fine young men. They looked proud of themselves and they should be... They'll be splitting-up some good prize money!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carp 104 won it! Congrats Matt, you guys whacked 'em today! I still say you owe me


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

sweet lm tubes huh deep or shallow


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Congrats Carp! That's a big win!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Matt and your partner.... Very nice big bass....

GarryS


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Way to go Matt! Sounds like the OSU Fishing Club was well represented!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

sweeeeeeeet! Congrats Carp 104. :B


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys, You guys are on fire this year. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Great job guys! Keep it up, just slow your catches down a LITTLE on Saturdays! Congrats


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Not quite the turn out that Thick and Sharp were looking for but I'll bet everyone had a good time. I couldn't make it but after listening to the rain early yesterday morning I didn't think the conditions would be that great.

That bass is HUGE.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Considering the conditions in the morning, I thought there would be less guys paying at the ramp than we ended up having. But 42 boats is decent for our first tournament. I know things are tough right now with gas prices. Most guys are waiting to pay at the ramp these days it seems because they have to see if they have the funds when the time comes. And then they decide they do, but wake up to pouring rain and 25 mph winds and say "No Thanks". So I was surprised to see 17 boats pay at the ramp. That wind was vicious.

Anyway, I have several pictures from the tournament and they will be up soon on our website at www.1039wtda.com. I am sure we will talk about it a good deal today. It is 103.9 FM from 4pm-6pm.

Finally, congratulations Matt Bores and Aaron Counts on a great bag of green fish. That was a pig for sure. And I guess Matt is Carp 104 here at GFO as you guys mentioned. It's nice to see a couple young guys come out in their Tracker on a rough lake like that and put it on all those big boats.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks guys

This was definitely one of the funnest tournaments I have fished, and will be happy to fish any more events you guys put on.


Also, when I said tubes I didn't mean tube baits (my bad for the clarification issues).  

I will try to tune in to listen to you guys tonight. Again, thanks for putting on such a great event!


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Thick Rick said:


> It's nice to see a couple young guys come out in their Tracker on a rough lake like that and put it on all those big boats.


I agree, very impressive.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I left Matt a message asking, but in case he doesn't get it before 4pm, I just wanted to clarify...Matt is a student at OSU and member of the OSU BUckeye Bass Club, correct???


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

way to go carp104!!

its all about those GIANTS!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thick Rick said:


> I left Matt a message asking, but in case he doesn't get it before 4pm, I just wanted to clarify...Matt is a student at OSU and member of the OSU BUckeye Bass Club, correct???


 
yep, that is correct.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Bassnpro!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for putting it on the air guys, I was listening to you guys go over the tournament.

Again, great event. I look forward to more in the future.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Matt & Aaron. Funny thing, when we saw you two, i looked at my partner (MattJohnston)and chuckled that you two were no threat. "they don't know how to play" i told him....looks like u did. Nice fish. I'd love to put a tracking chip in those fish to see if they ever make it home. Good to lose to a fellow aluminumboat.....yours is way faster than mine though...mine goes 8mph wide open, and it's great on gasmileage. Nice to see you're OGFers as well. Congrads


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I love being the underdog  


I'm squeezing every last drop of life I can out of that tracker. I hope it lasts me until I graduate and buy a new bass boat. As you could probably tell the engine is not the one that originally comes with it...we have done quite a bit of work to keep that boat pushing. It's the perfect bass fishing machine for me now though, I've got it rigged up with humminbirds side imaging and don't need anything more. Even when the time comes to purchase a nice fiberglass boat with all the goodies, I will always have an aluminum boat on the side, they definitely come in handy sometimes  

Hope to see you around in some other tournaments


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Do me a favor, take the picture of you two with your fish, go to the store, get the girlyiest "best friends" picture frame u can find, put the pic in it and give it to aaron. I did that with Gator when we fished the alum open cpl years back....priceless....wish he gave me one


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Smoked em guys, NICE job, now ease up on us older folks!!!!


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Glad to see you guys braved the wind and showed up, it was for a good cause.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

It was nice to see Aaron and Matt school them in the Tracker. Rainer and I felt a little satisfaction as well taking 2nd in his little stump jumper. Small boats rule!! Thanks to Thick and the 103.9 guys for everything. We will be sure to be back next year.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

didn't the guys that took 3rd go through the tubes to . If so that didn't leave many fish being caught on the main lake . LM & SM should be spawning by sat.


----------



## Aaron Scott (Mar 6, 2008)

Ya Matt and i wacked them!!! Thank you Shark and everyone at the tourney. Lets keep it up Matt we got 3 good tourneys in a row! THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Good job guys I misted this one to do my boat is out service..You guys overcome some rough conditions out there and managed to bring a good bag to the weight in..great job good luck for the rest of the season..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good job guys. Seems like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't forget, OMBTT, which put on our tournament for us, is having another OPEN at Alum this Saturday. And this weekend, the weather looks like it will be much improved.

I too have a Tracker and it has been very good to me. And Rainer shame on you. How could you stereotype them like that when you are out there in that little boat of yours always getting in the money?  You guys did a great job, too. Little boats ruled the day.

Funny thing about the pictures. If you look at the pics here and the pics on our website, you will notice, when Jignpig took his pictures, Matt was looking at me and Aaron was looking at Jignpig. When I took my pictures, Matt was looking at Jignpig and Aaron was looking at me, haha.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thick Rick - Thanks for the tip about the Bass tourney again this saturday at Alum - No offense to you or most of the guys in the tournament but everytime I'm at Alum Crappie fishing with a bass tournament going on I always get guys cutting me off from where I am fishing. I will be heading down a bank with the boat fishing and a bass boat will come in right in front of me and start fishing - This happened to me twice last year. I don't mind if they would go up the bank a little further from where I am but the last couple of times I could almost spit on them - They were that close. 
Anyway good luck with you tourney and thanks for the tip I will wait until Sunday to fish Alum.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Ohhhh, ThickRick...i did't stereotype em, lol, well, they tricked me, just the two or three times i saw em, saw what they were doin', was sure they were power fishin deep stumps, clearly when they got outta my sights, they switched.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

We were just throwing at those deep stumps with the trolling motor on 5 while going over to our other spots. Might as well keep the lure wet at all times...you never know


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Snyd said:


> Thick Rick - Thanks for the tip about the Bass tourney again this saturday at Alum - No offense to you or most of the guys in the tournament but everytime I'm at Alum Crappie fishing with a bass tournament going on I always get guys cutting me off from where I am fishing. I will be heading down a bank with the boat fishing and a bass boat will come in right in front of me and start fishing - This happened to me twice last year. I don't mind if they would go up the bank a little further from where I am but the last couple of times I could almost spit on them - They were that close.
> Anyway good luck with you tourney and thanks for the tip I will wait until Sunday to fish Alum.


Sorry to hear that Snyd. Although I wouldn't take it personally. They would do it to anyone. Unfortunately, there are just people out there with no etiquette. It's funny, I have heard fishermen complain about pleasure boaters doing stuff like this to them. And I have heard pleasure boaters complain about fishermen causing them grief. I don't think it is any specific group of boaters, just certain people in all areas who do stuff like that.

I know I have been sitting on a point on Alum and had a runabout drive 20 feet in front of me right over top of what I am fishing and act as if I am not even there. And then you have guys who will retaliate against that stuff and then you actually get water rage, haha. But who has the time to fight, I have fish to catch.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Rainer Wolf said:


> Ohhhh, ThickRick...i did't stereotype em, lol, well, they tricked me, just the two or three times i saw em, saw what they were doin', was sure they were power fishin deep stumps, clearly when they got outta my sights, they switched.



Haha, I know, just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Rick - I agree with you - Good Luck in your tourney - It looks like it is going to be a great day for it.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

Hey thick any plans on another tourney soon?


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

We won't have another one until next year, but I know there are opens on Alum on Father's Day and Oshay the 22nd. And there is always Tuesday and Thursday nights between the two.


----------

